# Raccoons



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

Anybody have any recommendations for decent **** hunting? I mainly just hunt lion and bear, but it’s tricky to get out as much as I’d like in the summer with work, so I’d like to find some decent areas to hunt to keep dogs in shape.


----------



## Ratob (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah, I do. I think that rodents like the raccoons should be taken off our communities because they harm almost every family living in a particular area where they settled. I consider that the raccoon and squirrel removal is indeed, and special agencies deal with this kind of problem. I met several rodents in my neighborhood, but especially these two annoyed me just too much. I like seeing them in the parks far away from my home, but not near me.


----------

